# Help, screen turned sideways



## chrisfreez

My NEW Acer netbook 11.6 INCH screen turned sideways. And all programs come up sideways. I saw this once on a display computer in a big box store, but I was not there when they corrected the sideways screen. Does anyone know what causes this to happen.

How is it corrected? And can I disconnect the feature, if any, so it will not happen again.


----------



## Quiltface

try ctrl alt  up arrow


----------



## chrisfreez

*thanks quiltface*

I tried a restore to a prevoius point, and that worked. Thanks for the help. I'll try the ctrl alt up arrow if it happens again.

By the way, I was wondering, if that is standard feature (screen going sideways) wiith W7.


----------



## deerman92

chrisfreez said:


> I tried a restore to a prevoius point, and that worked. Thanks for the help. I'll try the ctrl alt up arrow if it happens again.
> 
> By the way, I was wondering, if that is standard feature (screen going sideways) wiith W7.



No you can do it to most laptops. I know you probably will not want to try this but you can hit control alt up down left or right to go anyway you wish really. On my HP mini i use it to turn sideways so i can lay the screen down and draw.


----------



## chrisfreez

*Your right*

deerman92 your right. I would not take a chance, just in case the screen would not return to normal orientation. Maybe some other time I'll try th CTRL ALT up arrows.

P.S. I had an HP too. I loved the HP 110 10.1 inch screen netbook. but wanted an 11 or 12 inch screen so I bought an ACER. ACER calls the 1410 a laptop. The Acer is more of a netbook than a laptop so I call it my NetLap computer.The size, weight, battery life before recharging, and looks are that of a netbook. The ACER comes with 2 GB RAM upgradable to 4 GB is really fast for a netbook type computer.


----------

